
Lose your Amazon.com account for doing returns - vizzah
https://www.wsj.com/articles/banned-from-amazon-the-shoppers-who-make-too-many-returns-1526981401
======
purple-again
Banned from X for too many returns:

Costco

[https://forums.redflagdeals.com/too-many-returns-banned-
cost...](https://forums.redflagdeals.com/too-many-returns-banned-
costco-2105682/)

Best Buy

[https://www.techlicious.com/blog/best-buy-return-
policy/](https://www.techlicious.com/blog/best-buy-return-policy/)

Target

[https://adoption.com/forums/thread/115618/banned-from-
target...](https://adoption.com/forums/thread/115618/banned-from-target/)

Amazon in 2016

[https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/Amazon-Bans-Woman-
For-...](https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/Amazon-Bans-Woman-For-Life-
Over-Too-Many-Returns-388199532.html)

A CABAL!!!

[https://www.wcpo.com/money/consumer/dont-waste-your-
money/sh...](https://www.wcpo.com/money/consumer/dont-waste-your-
money/shoppers-getting-banned-for-too-many-returns)

~~~
dingaling
A few differences:

1\. Amazon trades on a reputation for outstanding customer service. Not just
'like COSTCO' but mythically fantastic. Without that they are, well, Just
Another Webstore

2\. Returns are an expected cost of doing business online but Amazon seem to
be ratcheting the criteria. Already I've stopped buying buy-try items like
clothes on Amazon due to punitive return policies

3\. Having your Amazon account banned can affect much more than just buying
groceries due to their highly-integrated services

------
thisisit
This isn't surprising at all. Amazon's return policy is prone to social
engineering. And there is a cottage industry out there taking advantage of
this situation to con money out of Amazon.

A friend's account was hacked last year and his account information changed.
Then the hacker proceeded to request a gift card refund on a previously
purchased laptop. The gift card was then used to buy another laptop shipped to
a freight forwarder. Couple of months later, Amazon banned the account.

Amazon actually needs to improve its fraud detection capabilities. But until
the time it does that, blaming customers for too many returns seem to be the
go to strategy.

------
zipcarboloader
Gross, this basically means there's an invisible meta-return policy.

Zipcar did this to me, basically: I bought monthly damage coverage, then ended
up scraping the bottom of the car and needing to actually use the damage
coverage (for a relatively small amount). My account was closed without
explanation or recourse shortly afterwards.

------
TheChaplain
Article is behind a pay-wall.

~~~
ldjb
Here's a Wayback Machine link that should work:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20180522110718/https://www.wsj.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180522110718/https://www.wsj.com/articles/banned-
from-amazon-the-shoppers-who-make-too-many-returns-1526981401)

